# New Collection (Fujiwara, Anryu, and growing!)



## 3demon (May 16, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Here's my modest collection, starting to grow! Took a snap after cooking a meal.
The bread knife and the 8" Henckels chef were the only two I had left. That Henckel has been through a lot and taken a beating, but it's got an emotional connection for me. It'll always be in the block (mostly for hacking through things that require a bit less finesse )

The new additions are the 240mm Masakage Kumo and the 180 Fujiwara Santoku. Both blazing sharp. Both feel amazing in the hand. Kumo great for proteins as well, Fujiwara just shreds vegetables. But splitting hairs as they both do most cutting jobs well so far (very very well). Still learning carbon care so the Fujiwara needs more love.

Not sure what comes next- maybe a replacement for the small black petty. Maybe the santoku and 240mm gyuto are too similar, too much overlap? Who knows. Having fun so far though!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ian (May 16, 2019)

Nice knives!

I guarantee that a year from now, you will not question that your 4 different 240mm gyutos all have very different purposes.


----------



## Elliot (May 16, 2019)

That Fujiwara is a BABE!
Probably look into a nice petty to work with if you're the type to use them.


----------

